# الناجحون لايولدون بل يصنعون ،،،



## كوك (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*الناجحون لايولدون بل يصنعون*


*لو نظرنا الى هذه الحكمة لجوابنا على كثير من الاسئلة التى تدور فى عقولنا
الا تسأل نفسك كيف يكون ناجحا وكيف تغير نفسك واهلك ومجتمعك نحو الافضل ؟
ألا تسأل نفسك كيف يكون طريق النجاح والتميز ولانفراد؟
نرجع لحكمتنا العظيمة . المعنى الذى فيه قوى جدا . حكمتنا تقول ان النجاح لايأتى
بالسهل او بالسهولة التى 
النجاح يأتى من تعب ومن صنع انفسنا ومن ارادتنا القوية التى تكسر الحجر لصلابتها
ولتحملها لكل الصعوبات*
*....
باختصار النجاح يحتاج الى تعب .. الى تضحية .. الى سهر .. الى طلب علم ..
الى اشياء كثيرة قد ترهق البدن والعقل 
كثير من الناس حينما تكلمة عن النجاح والابداع ولاامثلة على الناجحين يقول لك
لا أمتلك الطريق التى تدفعنى الى النجاح ..
فالطالب تحكى له عن النجاح يرد عليك ويقول ليس عندى مكان للمذاكرة اخواتى الصغار يزعجونى .
المواظف تكلمه عن النجاح يرد عليك ويقول مديرى بالعمل لايحبنى وينتظرنى على خطأ بسيط .
والام تكلمها عن النجاح والتربية مع اولادها تقول ابوهم غير متعاون واطفالى مشاغبين جدا .*
*هذه النوعية من الردور هى ترجمة لكلمة واحدة هى الفشل*
*فلنترك الفشل ولنبحث عن النجاح نعم ابحث عن النجاح فى نفسك ...
ابحث فى نفسك عن مصدر القوة والطاقة 
ابحث فى ذاتك عن مكامن القوة والقدرات الديك
ابحث فى الشئ الرائع الذى تقدر ان تقدمه لنفسك ولمجتمعك
اطلق العنان لقدراتك وكن من الناجحين
*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدا .. شكرا  ليكم ....الرب يبارك ( حياتك ومجهودك )​*


----------



## كوك (9 ديسمبر 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك الجميل *_
_*يا النهيسى *_
_*الرب يباركك*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل يا كيرو 
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*ميرسى على مرورك يا كوكو*
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا كوك
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود
​


----------



## كوك (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا يا باشا على مرورك الجميل*
*الرب يباركك*​


----------

